# DirecTV iPad 2.0 app not loading playlist



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Since the iPad app update I cannot see my playlist on my iPad.
I have restarted iPad, no joy.
I can see DVRS, and can switch live channels, set up recordings, but cannot see or access playlist on either DVR.
Am I missing something?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

What is your full setup? Have you ever been able to see the PlayList via the iPad app? When you say you cannot see the PlayList, does the PlayList screen load completely and then show nothing or is it stuck on a loading screen?


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You might try deleting the app and re-installing. I had that happen in a recent update. The playlist screen appeared but stayed blank. My wife's iPad3 updated with no problem.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

previous versions of the app loaded my playlist successfully since launch of the app. 
When I select the "playlist" option 
it shows one of my two dvrs (Genie) with a green circle checkmark
says loading, and never populates screen
I have left it running for as long as I can (iPad goes to sleep)

I have full wifi (802.11N) signal
in fact I have tried while standing 5 feet from router

still no joy

I will uninstall, and re-install next


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

That's what mine was doing except it showed all dvrs with the green spinners. The only thing I can think it was an iPad4 that was restored in April from an iPad2 and something didn't update correctly. Everything else in the program worked correctly.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

SteveHas said:


> Since the iPad app update I cannot see my playlist on my iPad.
> I have restarted iPad, no joy.
> I can see DVRS, and can switch live channels, set up recordings, but cannot see or access playlist on either DVR.
> Am I missing something?


Reset your BB DECA or CCK (Cinema Connection Kit)

This is the link from your DVRs to your Router


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Re-installing the app fixed the issue as a previous poster had recommended.
thanks Folks!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

SteveHas said:


> previous versions of the app loaded my playlist successfully since launch of the app.
> When I select the "playlist" option
> it shows one of my two dvrs (Genie) with a green circle checkmark
> says loading, and never populates screen
> ...


I'm having that same issue. I haven't tried deleting the app and reinstalling it yet though. Glad to hear that resolved it for you. I just hate setting everything back up again.

- Merg


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats what I did also delete and reinstall and now I can see my playlist recordings, It would be much better if I can play it through the ipad though, PITA to setup my favorites,quicktunes,live stream favs etc etc again.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Same thing here. Couldn't get playlist to work after the update withe iOS7 coming out this past week. While on the phone with D* for another issue I asked if they were getting calls about the app and she said "yes, people aren't getting their playlist to load and that it seems to be that iOS7 has affected it and the app is getting updated with a fix." 

However, instead of updating the app, I just deleted it and then re-installed and everything works great.


----------



## pcman (Feb 3, 2009)

The Sept 10, 2013 update to the DirecTV for iPad app (v2.0.15) still didn't fix the Playlist not loading. I followed the suggestion from dennisj00 and others to delete the app and re-install and had the same success. Playlist appears.

Also, if the original show was listed as available on "tablet," then I can watch it on the iPad from this Playlist. Not to be greedy, but it sure would be nice if more shows were available to watch on tablet.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

*Just got this in an e-mail.*

If you access GenieGO™ through an iPhone or iPad, please be sure to update your GenieGO™ App before upgrading to iOS 7. This will ensure no interruption to your service. You can update your App anytime through the iTunes App Store.

If you have already upgraded to iOS 7, you will need to update the current GenieGO™ App on your mobile device and then re-register the device as new. Unfortunately, previously downloaded content will need to be re-downloaded.

We apologize for this inconvenience.

Sincerely, 
DIRECTV


----------

